# Huge recall of salad products found to have Listeria !



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 28, 2013)

I was just reading an article about a nationwide food recall of Resers salads, which are sold in many restaurants, and almost all stores everywhere here in America, at least.
 Apparently, listeria, which can cause severe illness, was found in a Resers salad product in Canada, so they will be recalling salads everywhere. Resers makes potato salad, macaroni salad, coleslaw, apple ambrosia, and several other types of salad.


http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_24400414/listeria-risk-expands-recall-food-brands


----------



## Ozarkgal (Oct 28, 2013)

Egads..here we go again.  Seems like everytime you turn around lately they're recalling something.


----------



## Anne (Oct 28, 2013)

Geez.  That's the kind we buy if I don't make homemade, and I doctor it up a bit.   Nothing seems safe anymore.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 28, 2013)

This is what I usually buy if I am not making my own, as well, and since it is such a popular brand, I thought it was good to post the information about Resers.
Also, even going to a restaurant, you could have it served, since Sysco delivers it , and most restaurants use Sysco.
Since it is recalled, they should not be serving it anymore, but there will undoubtedly be a lot of people who have some in their kitchen, too.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 28, 2013)

_I have heard a lot of these vegetable growers use their own excrement to ferilize the plants, that's probably where it's coming from _


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 28, 2013)

This is not in green salads, it is in things like chicken salad, potato salad, and pasta salad, as well as fruit salads.
Since the plant is here in America, and the fields are pretty much processed mechanically, in any case, it is not likely to be from people  "fertilizing" as they harvest. That seems to happen in the countries where crops are grown and harvested manually, rather than with machines.
It could even be from something used in the dressings, maybe in the mayonnaise.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2013)

Does anyone else get the FDA recall alerts in their email?   
I signed up with them a few years ago, and it doesn't seem like a couple days go by without some notice.   
Their  information  includes everything sold .... appliances, drugs, clothing, food, pet food, etc....
Here's the one with the salads this week;

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/u...ivery&utm_medium=email&utm_source=govdelivery


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 29, 2013)

I saw that on the news. Those being recalled are prepared salads, but fresh produce, especially leafy greens, are the most common source of food illnesses.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I saw that on the news. Those being recalled are prepared salads, but fresh produce, especially leafy greens, are the most common source of food illnesses.




I'm wondering why I even bought a juicer? .. I don't grow my own greens, and fear buying any at the store anymore.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know what all the fuss is about - I use Listeria every day, have for years. It gives my mouth that minty-fresh feel and it kills bacteria that ...





... um ... wait ... never mind. :cower:

See, now all the people that have scolded me for eating crackers and pizzas instead of "healthy" salads can bite me!


----------



## That Guy (Oct 29, 2013)

More and more crap in our food.  It seems almost useless to chase down the people responsible.  Greed seems to breeding more and more along with the bacteria they feed us.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 29, 2013)

That Guy said:


> More and more crap in our food.  It seems almost useless to chase down the people responsible.  Greed seems to breeding more and more along with the bacteria they feed us.


 true that!

More and more of the recent recalls ..  

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/default.htm


----------

